# Fun Park



## Hardy (29. März 2001)

Hi, wer hat noch lust im Mai Sa + So mit nach Bad Wildbad in den Funpark zu fahren k"nnte noch 2 - 3 people (incl. Bike) mitnehmen. Fahre mit meinem junior runter (12J.) wollen ein biáchen Spaáhaben. Hat jemand B"cke mitzukommen. Ist dann doch lustiger, oder??  CU Hardy


----------



## X-Präsi (30. März 2001)

hi hardy !  den park kenne ich noch nicht - welche strecken gibt`s da ? an welches wochenende hattest du gedacht ? h"tte schon interesse, mal wieder ein wenig zu freeriden...   cu thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (30. März 2001)

Jo da h"tte ich auch Interesse, wenn der Pr"si wieder lieb ist und mit mir seinen Kofferraum teilt !


----------



## X-Präsi (30. März 2001)

> *Frank wrote*: Jo da h"tte ich auch Interesse, wenn der Pr"si wieder lieb ist und mit mir seinen Kofferraum teilt !


  wir sollten doch mal drber nachdenken unsere beziehungskiste zu legalisieren schnucki - lass uns nach d"nemark fahren, heute noch


----------



## galli (30. März 2001)

Hey, ich auch noch was in Planung:  Da ich die letzten zwei Mai-Wochen von Urlaub geplagt werde  ) wollte ich ein kleine oder grosse FunPark-Tour machen:  Bikes und Klamotten ins Auto werfen und frei Schnauze die (sdlichen) deutschen Parks Bad Wildbad, Todtnau, Geisskopf abklappern. Und wo es gut ist, kann man dann ein paar Tage bleiben oder so.  Hat jemand auf sowas Lust?  Ansonsten bin ich fr Fun-Parks immer zu haben, auch fr nur einen Tag. Bis Bad Wildbad (bei Karlsruhe) sind es von Mainz aus nur etwa 2 Stunden!!!  seeya all galli


----------



## Hardy (30. März 2001)

Hi, dachte so an das 2te oder 3te Wo im Mai bin da aber offen. War bis jetzt nur in Bischofmais im Park zum Biken habe mir aber im Winter Bad Wildbad angeschaut und dort sieht es "hnlich vielversprechend aus. Genau das wollte ich mir eben anschauen. Meldet euch doch wenn ihr Lust habt dann k"nnen wir einen Termin festmachen und anfangen wegen Unterbringungsm"glichkeiten (kostengnstigen) zu forschen.  CU


----------



## Frank (30. März 2001)

Dritter Samstag / Sonntag im Mai sieht noch gut aus. Am 06. und 13.05. fahr ich bei MTB Veranstaltungen mit, der 19./20. Mai w"ren aber ok - fr mich !


----------



## Hardy (30. März 2001)

> *Frank wrote*: Dritter Samstag / Sonntag im Mai sieht noch gut aus. Am 06. und 13.05. fahr ich bei MTB Veranstaltungen mit, der 19./20. Mai w"ren aber ok - fr mich !


  ist da zuf"hlig ein Marathon dabei, wenn ja sag mir doch zu welchem denn ich wollte eigendlich in den Spessart zu einem fahren (hatte ich vergessen).  Drittes WO h"rt sich gut an.  Noch jemand der Lust hat.  Meldet euch wird garantiert lustig.  CU


----------



## Frank (30. März 2001)

Hardy: ist da zuf"hlig ein Marathon dabei, wenn ja sag mir doch zu welchem denn ich wollte eigendlich in den Spessart zu einem fahren (hatte ich vergessen).   Jap, das ist das am 13. Mai, der MTB Spessart Marathon in Frammersbach.  Wir sind auch mit ein paar Leuten da! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja ?! W"r kewl!


----------



## Maike (31. März 2001)

Nabend  )  habe gerade was vom Marathon gelesen...wir  wollten da auch mitfahren...aber nur die 48 km Runde  wieviel fahrt ihr ?  Gruá Maike


----------



## X-Präsi (31. März 2001)

Nochmal zum Thema Funpark Wildbad:  Wir hatten gestern unter anderem Jugendversammlung vom Club und ein paar Jungs (3 oder 4 Jugendliche) wrden gerne mit nach Wildbad kommen. Terminvorschlag w"re der 26./27.5. gewesen. Ginge auch das bei den anderen ? Zur Not auch der 19./20.5.  Wie schaut`s bei Euch aus ?  Bis dann Thomas www.mtb-club-beinhart.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy (31. März 2001)

> *Pr"si wrote*: Nochmal zum Thema Funpark Wildbad:  Wir hatten gestern unter anderem Jugendversammlung vom Club und ein paar Jungs (3 oder 4 Jugendliche) wrden gerne mit nach Wildbad kommen. Terminvorschlag w"re der 26./27.5. gewesen. Ginge auch das bei den anderen ? Zur Not auch der 19./20.5.  Wie schaut`s bei Euch aus ?  Bis dann Thomas www.mtb-club-beinhart.de


  Hi, ginge beides und mein junior wrde sich freuen wenn noch ein paar jugendliche dabei sind. Kann er mehr lernen als von mir. CU


----------



## Frank (31. März 2001)

Ich bleib beim 19./20. weil ich am 26. nen Betriebsausflug habe und das wird sp""""t!  Samstag oder Sonntag 19./20. w"re kewl. Wenn nicht dann nicht.  @Maike/Hardy wegen Frammersbach: ich fahr auch die 48 km Runde! Wir hier aus Frankfurt sind wohl zu dritt. Aber ich denke, wenn hier noch andere Leute in den Spessart mitkommen, k"nnen wir uns echt treffen oder?


----------



## Hardy (31. März 2001)

Hi, Thomas check doch mal ab ob 19.+20. funktionieren wrde. Auch bei den anderen ! Galli 19+20 wie schaut das bei dir aus.  Frank hast du die web-adresse von dem Marathon. Klar k"nnen wir uns treffen. Auch wenn ihr im Ziel ein wenig warten mát auf mich (lach). wrde gerne mitkommen.!!!!!  Sagt mir bitte Bescheid wer 19 + 20 alles k"nnte !  CU


----------



## Frank (1. April 2001)

Die URL wegen Info und Anmeldung ist http://www.spessart-bike.de   Jo Jungs, 19./20. rules


----------



## Hardy (1. April 2001)

Hi Frank, danke fr die Info, werd mich morgen anmelden, aber da gibt es keine 48 km Strecke. Willst du mich auf ne andere Veranstaltung schicken (lach) oder kennst du ne legitime Abkrzung. Die Strecke hat 60 km und 1800 hm. Wird aber sch"n laut Beschreibung sind auch wieder mal sch"ne Single-Trails dabei. Fehlt ja leider bei vielen Veranstaltungen. (Ich weiá Staupunkte aber mein Zeit zum Erz"hlen und Leute kennenlernen.)  CU Hoffe ihr hattet Spaá im Taunus


----------



## Hardy (1. April 2001)

Hi, also feste Terminierung!!! Kumpels von mir aus Aschaffenburg kommen auch am 19.+20. mit nach Bad Wildbad, d.h. Fr mich ist der Termin fest und ich kann von Nieder-Olm (und Umgebung)noch max. 3 Pers. + Bike mitnehmen wenn es mehr werden k"nnen wir auch Treffpunkt vereinbaren.   Thema Marathon: Habe mich heute angemeldet. Bringe noch zwei Leute mit nach Frammerbach (glaube das war der Ort) Seit ihr Sa schon da und habt ihr ne Idee wegen Schlafen dort??  CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galli (2. April 2001)

Hey,  19./20. ist geht klar, ist dann ein perfekter Urlaubseinstieg   Wie schon erw"hnt werde ich wohl anschliessend noch die anderen Parks abklappern - als wer Zeit und Lust kann sich gerne anschliessen...  cu


----------



## Hardy (2. April 2001)

super dann sind wir min 5!!  Frank + Pr"si wie siehtïs aus ??


----------



## Frank (2. April 2001)

Jo. Also einen Tag wrde ich das mit machen, ob ich Zeit und Laune habe, durch die Republik zu dsen wird sich noch zeigen aber 19. oder 20. in Bad Wildbad geht von meiner Seite aus OK !  Auch wenn ich von meiner Freundin 100%ig auf die Fresse bekomme weil ich den gesamten Mai jedes WE auf irgendeiner MTB Veranstaltung rumdse *aaargl*


----------



## X-Präsi (2. April 2001)

denke 19./20.5. geht klar. wieviele leute weiá ich aber erst donnerstag genau. aber 4-5 ohne galli drften es schon werden.  wolltest du dich um quartier fr alle kmmern ?  cu thomas


----------



## Hardy (3. April 2001)

> *Pr"si wrote*: denke 19./20.5. geht klar. wieviele leute weiá ich aber erst donnerstag genau. aber 4-5 ohne galli drften es schon werden.  wolltest du dich um quartier fr alle kmmern ?  cu thomas


  Dann sind wir 10-11 Personen super !!!  Ich mach mich mal schlau wo wir lustig und niht zu teuer unterkommen oder braucht jemand ***** Hotel ?? *lach* Melde mich wenn ich was habe !! CU


----------



## Hardy (6. April 2001)

Hi, habe Preise fr die Anlage: Tageskarte: 44,- (jug. 34.-) Wochenende 79,- (jug 59,-) Protektoren: siehe http://www.sog-sport.de  es gibt auch einen Kurs der 4h dauert fr Fahrtechnik inc. Bike Protektoren Helm Liftgebhr und Guide und bernachtung + Frhstck der dann 229 pro Person kostet, bei 10 Personen h"tten wir dann 2 Guides fr 2 Gruppen. Wrde ich bei Bedarf verhandeln.  Wegen Hotels bin ich am arbeiten, maybe ein Kaff weiter und wesendlich gnstiger. Viel Spoá am Lago habe alles bereit wenn ich wieder da seit. Wenn ich buchen soll mát ihr mir allerdings definitive zusagen erteilen. Wahrscheinlich bucht aber jeder selbst, wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid will nicht fr alle bezahlen. *lach* (kann nicht so viel zimmer alleine belegen)


----------



## galli (6. April 2001)

Hi, also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, auch beim Kurs, wenn einer Zustande kommt...Geld spielt keine Rolle    seeya galli


----------



## Hardy (6. April 2001)

wir w"ren min 5 Personen fr den Kurs. W"re nur lustiger wenn wir zwei Gruppen machen k"nnten wegen der unterschiedlichen Level. Maybe wenn wir unsere eigenen Bikes nehmen und 10 Personen sind machen die uns einen Sonderpreis werde ich mal anfragen CU


----------



## galli (6. April 2001)

Hi,   klar fahre ich mit dem eigenen Bike.  Protektoren habe ich bis auf einen Brust/Rckenpanzer selbst.  Ich werde auch nochmal sehen, ob ich noch jemanden organisieren kann, der mitkommt.  Gibt schliesslich noch Leute die nicht im Forum vertreten sind   seeya galli


----------



## Hardy (6. April 2001)

> *galli wrote*: Hi,   klar fahre ich mit dem eigenen Bike.  Protektoren habe ich bis auf einen Brust/Rckenpanzer selbst.  Ich werde auch nochmal sehen, ob ich noch jemanden organisieren kann, der mitkommt.  Gibt schliesslich noch Leute die nicht im Forum vertreten sind   seeya galli


  Frank wollte ja auch noch mit und Pr"si (der-sich-im-Lagofieber-befindliche) sagte ja auch noch was 4-5 Personen incl. himself CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. April 2001)

hi leute !  h"rt sich ja super an, bis auf den preis ! wir haben letztes jahr mit markus klaussmann ein ganzes wochenende gehabt und pro tag mal gerade nen fuffi gel"hnt. inkl. leihbike etc. kamen wir dann mal gerade auf 100 dm.  das machen wir anfang oktober dann auch wieder mit markus.  aber das hier scheint mir doch etwas berteuert... jedem tierchen sein pl"sierchen. der frank hockt gerade neben mir und ist derselben meinung.  mssen ja nun auch nicht unbedingt mehrere gruppen aufmachen. werd ""meine jungs"" auf jeden fall mal ber das angebot informieren und h"ren, ob da jemand interesse hat.  cu thomas


----------



## Hardy (7. April 2001)

wir mssen ja keinen Kurs machen war nur eine Idee, k"nnen auch so dort sein, oder nur ein teil macht kurs. CU


----------



## Hardy (17. April 2001)

Hi, bernachten geht ab 40 DM pro person los. Saht mir bitte bescheid ob ihr mitfahren wollt. Werde morgen fr meine Kumpels und mich zimmer buchen, da sie es von SOG nicht geschafft haben mir ein Angebot zu machen also wenn einer einen Kurs mitmachen will 4 Personen sind wir bereits die Bock darauf haben dann machen wir vorort oder in der Woche davor was fest (speziel fr dich oder deine Kumpels Galli).  Habt Spaá und FREáT DRECK!!! (lach) CU


----------

